# 2 Different Monsters



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

having started the iconic seiko thread recently ive decided to go down the diver route for a bit .the first watch i bought on here was an orange monster as i think you have to own one sometime to make up youre mind if you like them or not.i got rid after my 710 sayin it was hurting her eyes,but i always knew id get another.

so i have been looking for a 6309 or similar vintage one , but whilst looking ive bought a bm off the sales forum and this off the bay .(traders photo)










i like it because its part monster part tuna can imo ,and anyway theyve gone straight off to the garage to have some work done because not only do i have the bug for divers having bespoke watches is an itch i could not resist .

ill be doing an update when i get them .

so what do you think of the "new monster" is it an improvement or just as fugli .

jason.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought they were finished when i saw this post!

Looking forward to seeing these, that 5 is cool, just not sure on the black plastic bit (it is plastic isnt it?),i'd like it more if that bit was metal.

I really need to sort my ideas out and get mods done.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

its going to be stealthy anyway so its easier to buy something thats dark in the first place .

it will be good ,but if anyone knows where to buy red crystals from please get in touch.

jason


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive recieved the "donor" watch today for my second mod project ,and i have to say its so much better than i thought it would be im so chuffed with it at this stage so i know itll be awesome once its modded .

anyway heres some photos before it goes off to the surgeon.



















its all a bit too yellow isnt it thank god its not going to stay that way.very interesting case though and its enormous i havent measured it but its a bigun.great strap too.

jason.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Cant wait to see the mods mate


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the problem ive got with this one is the red crystal is proving to be near impossible to source but im trialling filters and gel as we speak.

but i should be getting my moxa back next week maybe.pooh ive said too much.

jason.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

well i said id keep you posted on progress ,the first part of the bm transformation has taken place and it looks better than id hoped .

introducing the moxa.










next step is a strip down and the brushing and blasting .

what do you think then ?

jason.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

and here it is blasted ,this is almost like a webcam this is happening as we speak .



















to say im happy is an understatement .very cool.

almost finished .

jason.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That is an ubercool piece of modding.  Now that I really like. :wub:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> That is an ubercool piece of modding.  Now that I really like. :wub:


once i get it back ill send you the recipe if you like.

jason.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > That is an ubercool piece of modding.  Now that I really like. :wub:
> ...


Ooh, yes please.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

plain bezel .










jason.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking good buddy, you having the bezel painted again?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah just the numbers though looks very balanced. i wanted it bare but decide against it.

base coat.









its coming on.


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> i wanted it bare but decide against it.


I'm glad you did, it looks much better with black numbers. Really nice mod.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Now that is something different like to see it in the flesh


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Put some lume or enamel paint on the bezel Jase.


----------

